# i5-4670K enough for RPCS3?



## Sandi1987 (Mar 31, 2018)

I have i5-4670K@4200MHz. Is it enough powerful  for RPCS3 or do you need faster CPU (i7, i9)?


----------



## Vya Domus (Mar 31, 2018)

Hardly any games are playable even with the highest end CPUs. I reckon it's matter of waiting till it becomes optimized enough otherwise you can throw all the hardware at it and it wont make a difference.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 31, 2018)

Sandi1987 said:


> need faster CPU (i7, i9)?


actually ... they are not faster than their i5 i3 counterpart .... tho they have more core ....

example: a i5-4670K 4C/4T @ 4.2 is not slower than a i7 4770K 4C/8T@ 4.2 (tho the i5 price will be lower  ), okay i see the question coming: "but the i7 is 8T! no?", actually if the software is optimized for HT and more than 4T the i7 will be a fa... not that much faster, from a 6600K to a 6700K @ same speed i only noticed higher minimal fps on PCSX2 or any games, and in some games the HT is even hurting the performance.

(oh and a i9 is just a i7-7xxxX with a fancier prefix for milking more money, ok they have more core .... tho what game use 18C/36T )


although with all your questions thread aiming for one single question ... i wonder if you just don't want to find a reason to get an i7 (well i also do want a CPU with more than 4 core but i am more eyeing toward a R5-1600X or 2600, although i could take the 1600 and swap for the 2600 later, since they would be priced at the same height as my 6600K, if i need a new mobo ... i rather take another option than intel ... and need a new chipset even tho the socket remain the same  )



Vya Domus said:


> Hardly any games are playable even with the highest end CPUs. I reckon it's matter of waiting till it becomes optimized enough otherwise you can throw all the hardware at it and it wont make a difference.


also ^ definitely that...



oh well only a few exclusive make me want RPCS3, unlike the PS2 or 1 or some other older console the Ps3 and 4 hold no real interest for me for emulation ...
i mean, what other point there is to emulate a semi modern console, if not for playing with ROM while not owning the original media support since you can find most of their game library on PC too,
PS2 on the other hand .... Xenosaga II ... Valkyrie Profile 2 Silmeria.... FFVII Dirge of Cerberus... Odin Sphere .... i still play them on my PC and i still own their respectives media support  old time good time (oh well i still have my PS2 platinum slim also  )


----------



## Hockster (Mar 31, 2018)

https://rpcs3.net/quickstart

Probably a good place to start.


----------



## Sandi1987 (Apr 1, 2018)

I played God of War 1 HD and game crashed twice. It's say it's playable.


----------



## hat (Apr 1, 2018)

It's more about the emulator itself than it is about your hardware. I understand I don't have the most powerful system by today's standards, but ePSXe doesn't even run perfect on my system. Emulation is really difficult, like forcing a square peg through a round hole... as a general rule of thumb you want at least 10x the power of the thing being emulated to get decent performance, and even then emulation isn't easy.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 1, 2018)

No
rPCS3 really likes to have at least 6 threads
you can run it on a 4670k I played PS5 all the way though but the experience is less than ideal


----------



## Sandi1987 (Apr 1, 2018)

Should i use real console (PS3 and Xbox 360)? Xbox 360 emulator sucks because not many playable games only bad games are playable. This consoles are too old and it's not fun anymore to play on real console.


----------



## hat (Apr 1, 2018)

There's many who would disagree with you when you say they're too old and not fun anymore. There's even a retro gaming club here. I still like my PS3 for playing PS1 games on it. As far as PS3 games or 360 games go, currently real console is still the only real option. The emulators just aren't at the point they need to be yet, possibly still need even stronger hardware too.


----------



## Sandi1987 (Apr 1, 2018)

I tried Rayman 3 HD now and it's not playable like it say. Game crashing, sound lagging and low FPS. Better to finish Xbox 360/PS3 exclusives which are only for PS3/Xbox 360 only on real console.

I just finished Darkwatch in PCSX2 and works perfect with better graphics, constast 60 FPS and without bugs. I'm gonna wait some time to be RPCS3 better.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 3, 2018)

hat said:


> There's many who would disagree with you when you say they're too old and not fun anymore. There's even a retro gaming club here. I still like my PS3 for playing PS1 games on it. As far as PS3 games or 360 games go, currently real console is still the only real option. The emulators just aren't at the point they need to be yet, possibly still need even stronger hardware too.



The only emulation near perfect if not already is Gens, ZSNES etc.

N64 Emulation is still not there, Im not sure if PS1, Saturn, Dreamcast, PS2, GC, XB are either.


----------



## hat (Apr 3, 2018)

ZSNES runs very well in my experience, but even the paltry PS1 is many times more powerful than the SNES. Or maybe it's down to the system being much less complex... not because it wasn't as powerful, but because it was just that much simpler.


----------



## natr0n (Apr 3, 2018)

I'd rather stick with pcsx2 and ppsspp.

ps3 emulation needs more time.


----------

